# Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für neuen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X



## Gapperer (16. November 2019)

*Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für neuen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt das Gigabyte X570 Gaming X Mainboard zusammen mit dem AMD Ryzen 7 3700X.
Jetzt fehlt mir noch der zugehörige Arbeitsspeicher. Da bin ich allerdings unschlüssig, ob 3200 Mhz oder 3600 Mhz. 
32 GB sollten es sein und  wenn möglich auch mit RGB. 

Ich habe irgendwas gelesen, dass ab einer bestimmten Mhz die Geschwindigkeit halbiert wird. Aber da kenn ich mich zu wenig aus.

Das wären aktuell meine Favoriten: 32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3600 (PC4-28800U) | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Fenris_585 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für neuen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*

Das würde mich auch interessieren, welcher RAM da zu empfehlen ist bzw. ob 3200 oder 3600?!

Ich habe vor in nächster Zeit mein aktuelles System, nach über 5 Jahren, in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand zu schicken.
Geplant ist ein 3700X, Mainboard das "Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro X570 oder Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra X570". RAM würde ich 32GB nehmen (zukunftssicherer?!), aber keine Ahnung ob 3200er oder 3600er. 
Graka, Netzteil, Platten und Gehäuse bleiben erstmal. Bei der Kühlung dachte ich an die AiO "Corsair Hydro Series H150i Pro". 

Danke schon mal vorab.

Ps.:
2 oder 4 Riegel bei AMD?! 
Sorry für meine Unwissenheit.


----------



## sunToxx (16. November 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für neuen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*

Das Optimum ist laut AMD 3600er RAM mit einem FCLK setting von 1800 auf dem Mainboard. Ich habe meiner Freundin gerade ein System mit einem Asus X570-P und F4-3600C17D-16GTZSW zusammengebaut. Das sind 16gigs CL17 3600er Ram für ca 120€. Die laufen jetzt stabil auf 3600mhz CL16 (inklusive der subtimings, siehe Thread "Probleme mit Asus x570-P und G-Skill 3600er RAM". Da sind screenshots der Settings).


----------



## azzih (16. November 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für neuen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*

Hier wird ganz gut erklärt: YouTube

Generell ist aus Preis Leistungs Sicht aktuell am besten  3600er RAM zu nehmen, da es den für relativ wenig Aufpreis im Vergleich zu 3000/3200er gibt.


----------



## sunToxx (16. November 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für neuen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*



Fenris_585 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren, welcher RAM da zu empfehlen ist bzw. ob 3200 oder 3600?!
> 
> Ich habe vor in nächster Zeit mein aktuelles System, nach über 5 Jahren, in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand zu schicken.
> Geplant ist ein 3700X, Mainboard das "Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro X570 oder Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra X570". RAM würde ich 32GB nehmen (zukunftssicherer?!), aber keine Ahnung ob 3200er oder 3600er.
> ...



32gigs ist für gaming vollkommen unnötig. Da wird sich so bald auch nichts dran ändern. Zwei Riegel sind grunsätzlich stabiler/unempfindlicher als 4 Riegel.


----------



## RtZk (16. November 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für neuen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*



sunToxx schrieb:


> 32gigs ist für gaming vollkommen unnötig. Da wird sich so bald auch nichts dran ändern. Zwei Riegel sind grunsätzlich stabiler/unempfindlicher als 4 Riegel.



Ein paar Spiele brauchen um die 16 GB und Windows + Browser etc. wollen auch noch was, bei einem neuen Rechner sind angesichts der niedrigen RAM Preise 32 GB empfehlenswert.


----------



## sunToxx (16. November 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für neuen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ein paar Spiele brauchen um die 16 GB und Windows + Browser etc. wollen auch noch was, bei einem neuen Rechner sind angesichts der niedrigen RAM Preise 32 GB empfehlenswert.



Welche Spiele genau wären das? Spiele mit Memory Leaks außen vorgelassen. 

Wenn man einen Browser mit tausend tabs offen hat, dazu noch einen video player und ein paar apps während man zockt, dann kommt man vielleicht so langsam and die 16gigs ran. Unter normalen Umständen sind für die nächsten Jahre 16gigs aber immer noch mehr als genug für 99.9% der Playerbase.


----------



## Ericius161 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für neuen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*

Anno 1800 belegt bei mir mit ner mittelgroßen Stadt 13GB und das ist keine von den ganz großen Inseln und es sind auch noch nicht alle Gebäudetypen freigeschaltet. In 2,3 Jahren werden 16Gb sicherlich eng, wahrscheinlich schon mit Cyberpunkt2077, würde ich jetzt orakeln.
Ich hatte auf meinem Aorus Elite mit 3700X erst  16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX CL16, welcher partout nicht stabil mit den angebenen Latenzen laufen wollte, dafür aber mit 3600 mhz, und jetzt GSkill Trident Z Neo 32 GB CL16-19-19 (das von dir verlinkte Kit). Dieser lief auf Anhieb mit XMP, wobei das erste Kit allerdings zur Retoure musste (deswegen auch zwischendurch der Vengeance). OC-Technisch geht bei dem aber nicht mehr viel, habe ich den Eindruck, dafür scheint es das Ramkit mit dem besten Preisleistungsverhältniss zu ein. 
LinustTechTips empfiehlt btw. auch 3600Mhz, oder 3200 mit niedrigen Latenzen, was preislich mitunter allerdings teurer ist.


----------



## Fenris_585 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für neuen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*



Gapperer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe jetzt das Gigabyte X570 Gaming X Mainboard zusammen mit dem AMD Ryzen 7 3700X.
> Jetzt fehlt mir noch der zugehörige Arbeitsspeicher. Da bin ich allerdings unschlüssig, ob 3200 Mhz oder 3600 Mhz.
> ...




Das wäre auch mein aktueller Favorit, wenn's 3600er werden sollte.


----------



## Fenris_585 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für neuen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*



azzih schrieb:


> Hier wird ganz gut erklärt: YouTube
> 
> Generell ist aus Preis Leistungs Sicht aktuell am besten  3600er RAM zu nehmen, da es den für relativ wenig Aufpreis im Vergleich zu 3000/3200er gibt.



Das habe ich auch gelesen/gesehen, dass es sich preislich da nicht viel schenkt.


----------



## Fenris_585 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für neuen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*



sunToxx schrieb:


> 32gigs ist für gaming vollkommen unnötig. Da wird sich so bald auch nichts dran ändern. Zwei Riegel sind grunsätzlich stabiler/unempfindlicher als 4 Riegel.



Ok, dass mag sicher sein. Aber wenn man die Preis so betrachtet, schenkt sich ja nicht viel. Dazu kommt, dass ich vielleicht alle 4-5 Jahre einen neuen PC zusammenstelle.


----------



## markus1612 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für neuen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*



sunToxx schrieb:


> 32gigs ist für gaming vollkommen unnötig. Da wird sich so bald auch nichts dran ändern. Zwei Riegel sind grunsätzlich stabiler/unempfindlicher als 4 Riegel.


In vielen Fällen reichen 16GB, in einigen sind 16GB schon knapp.
Pauschal zu sagen, dass 32GB für Gaming unnötig sind, ist falsch.


----------



## Fenris_585 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für neuen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*

Ich habe jetzt einige YT Videos gesehen, und da empfiehlt irgendwie jeder 3600?!


----------



## markus1612 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für neuen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*



Fenris_585 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt einige YT Videos gesehen, und da empfiehlt irgendwie jeder 3600?!


Mit 3600MHz ist Ryzen halt am schnellsten und die sind preislich noch im Rahmen.
3000/3200MHz sind aber halt auch nicht wirklich langsamer.


----------



## der-andyman (3. März 2020)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für neuen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*

Gehen diese RAM Geschwindigkeiten nur bei X570 Boards? Oder liegt der Speichercontroller auf der CPU und somit geht 3600 MHz auch bei X470 / B450?


----------



## obi85 (18. Mai 2020)

Hey, da Google nix ausspuckt außer threads wie den hier, versuche ich es mal.
Hab mir jetzt nen 3800x gegönnt, und hab von meinem 1800x noch die Erfahrung, dass mit 4 RAM Riegeln der takt nicht so hoch geht wie mit 2 Riegeln. Momentan habe ich Gskill Ripjaws 3200, die auch mit XMP ganz easy laufen. Als ich mal ein 2. Kit in den Händen hatte, habe ich mit 4 sticks nicht mehr als 2800 stabil bekommen. 
Nun sollen ja die neueren Ryzen nimmer ganz so zickig mit RAM sein. 
Hat also jemand von euch Erfahrungen wie hoch die 3000er den RAM takten können, wenn 4 sticks verbaut sind? 
(mir ist bekannt, dass es auch noch auf DS und SS an kommt)


----------

